# Help,chick with eye condition



## Pinehill (Jun 20, 2014)

Have a 4 wk old chick hatched under momma hen,brought in day two and had eye issue. Runs clear,no bubbles,no sneezing,no wheezing, no other symptoms other chicks are fine. Did antibiotics orally and in eye with antibiotic drops.cleaned with sterile saline. Doesn't seem to use lower eyelid. Racking my brain what is this? Eats drinks poops fine energetic and playful. What to do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless its the pic I see trauma to that lower lid.


----------



## Pinehill (Jun 20, 2014)

What can I do for it if it is trauma? We did two weeks of Tobramycin drops in the eye, and a round of Duramycin orally


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Time. I can not tell if that's a birth defect or if something caught it on the lower lid. It looks like there is a tear there towards the outside of the lower lid. I see discoloration which from the pic looks like it might be bruising at the outside of the lid area. If this is not a birth defect it should heal. If it is, the chick will always have issues with it.

While I agree with the drops, the Duramycin was a bit much. And a heavy duty drug for such a young bird. You did the right thing with the drops to stave off infection on the lid. The ingestable or injectable drugs should be saved for known times when an infection has gone systemic.


----------



## Pinehill (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for the input,after a month I'm a bit discouraged that it will heal but willing to wait it out. He was getting the Duramycin individually by dropper, with probiotics,and a vitimin supplement to keep the immune system up. Our local vets know nothing about poultry,so the oral drug was the last thing I tried after several weeks of no change. I was concerned about infection, never seen anything like this. I don't like useing meds if not necessary,but fealt I had to try something. Thanks for your help, I really appreciate your time!


----------

